# Divac: Cousins the best I've seen



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- After spending two weeks on the road with the Sacramento Kings in his new front office role, Vlade Divac said he believes center DeMarcus Cousins is the most talented big man he has ever seen.
> 
> That includes his longtime nemesis, Shaquille O'Neal, who bested Divac in many battles between the Kings and Los Angeles Lakers more than a decade ago.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...arcus-cousins-most-talented-big-man-ever-seen

That's a bold statement, Vlade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suddenly the media is talking about this now, especially his comments about Shaq.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

To say Shaq wasn't talented is idiocy. He didn't need to learn how to shoot because he could score in the paint against anyone. He was decent with the ball and could pass out of double teams if need be, so it's not like he was just a big strong idiot who had no skill. Those guys have come into the league and flame out within a few years.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kings need to build around Cousins.

Cousins isnt Amare he wasnt made for the run and gun game he was make for the post up game. Slow grind em out games. Memphis would love him. Thats the sort of team he should be on not the Kings.


----------

